
Manjaro Linux Announcement About Its Future - bsg75
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/09/08/manjaro-linux-just-made-a-massive-announcement-about-its-future
======
viraptor
Blogspam for real source: [https://forum.manjaro.org/t/manjaro-is-taking-the-
next-step/...](https://forum.manjaro.org/t/manjaro-is-taking-the-next-
step/102105)

